# OK went to range today



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Disappointed in my Barnes bullet some reason it failed to group today. Usually always less than an inch. Picture shows the good with the bad. All 5 shot groups. The 139 Hornady didnt shoot worth a darn. Check the pictures.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like reloader is the ticket.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Three of the bullet types are the same grain Charlie, thus grouping better. The 139 grain if not zeroed to that grain will not hit the bullseye, that is my understanding anyway, or was I taught incorrectly?

Nonetheless, good chootin, and stick w/the reloads!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> Three of the bullet types are the same grain Charlie, thus grouping better. The 139 grain if not zeroed to that grain will not hit the bullseye, that is my understanding anyway, or was I taught incorrectly?
> 
> Nonetheless, good chootin, and stick w/the reloads!!


POI(point of impact) may not be the same, but it should still group the shots.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Chase4556 said:


> POI(point of impact) may not be the same, but it should still group the shots.


Got ya Chase4556, maybe he was flinching with that grain...lol


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

What cartridge is that?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

The 139 Hornady was 1st time out with only one powder. but still was waay disappointed. 
The 120 Nosler BT shot well with both powders RL-15 and IMR4895 little tweaking could get them even better. No answer for the Barnes 120. It always shot less than 1 inch with 43 Gr. or IMR4895. The Nosler powders were 43 Gr of 4895 and 43 Gr RL-15. The 9 oclock shots were me but I have no answer for the vertical spread with the 4895 and 120 Nosler.

Oh it was 7mm-08 Remington 700 youth model with 4-12 Leupold on sand bags.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Nosler BT wins again.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sure did today accuracy wise.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Changing bullets sometimes gets challenging looks like the ballistic was the winner , a lot of bullets like certain powder better I have found . Also I have seen that Barnes bullets will put a lot of copper in a barrel , then running standard copper jacked bullet will Change group size . I think you will get this gun figured out Charlie , just more time loading and shooting which is the fun part of reloading for sure . Also I have found with standard contour barrels vertical stringing is from a hot barrel , this has been my experience . You will get her figured out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I shoot 140 gr bt out my 7 mmo8 - one hole


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

If you can, try and kiss the lands with the Barnes bullets. Then find pressure, and then rock on. 

If mag confines are such that you can't mag feed and still kiss the lands, then I've find the Barnes bullets like to jump...a lot.

What twist is the barrel?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

mrsh978 said:


> I shoot 140 gr bt out my 7 mmo8 - one hole


X2 but from the 7mm Mag


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Try cleaning the barrel with Sweets 7.62 solvent, fire one fouling shot and then shoot your group. I would tweek the seating depth of the Barnes a little.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK guys give me a break been shooting barnes bullets for years and know most of their in's and outs. What I said about the Barnes was I was concerned with the group opening up. It always shot less than an inch. For some reason this time at the range it opened up. Not sure why other than it was a clean barrel and it was the first group fired. Did fire one shot down the barrel to get any oil out that may have been in it. (not for grouping) just to "clean out the barrel of any oil.Didnt even shoot at the target. Fired three shots with the Barnes and could tell they were not shooting well. . Quit with them and began firing 5 shot groups with the other bullets. Went back after the other shots were fired finished up the final 2 with the barnes. Still not grouping well. I dont have an answer.

Been using "sweets" for years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

My first reply was going to be,you have to clean between all coper and lead core. But if the first group was bad I don't have an answer. I clean with patch out. A version of wipe out. If you haven't used it you will be surprised what's in your barrel when you think it's clean.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Increase or decrease the powder charge on the 4895 a hair, and that vertical will likely tune out. 

Are these randomly selected powder charges, or were they worked up?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Charley, Please shoot a deer with the BT not in the shoulder but right behind it and post pictures of the damage inside and out. Also try the 140 grain BT's. Whats the twist rate in your barrel?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

A lot of times when you think you have all the copper out you dont. After cleaning try running a clean dry patch down the bore and stop about an inch shy of the muzzle. Take a look at the muzzle end. The patch will reflect light and make the copper shine if there is any there. You might be surprised.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

CHARLIE said:


> OK guys give me a break been shooting barnes bullets for years and know most of their in's and outs. What I said about the Barnes was I was concerned with the group opening up. It always shot less than an inch. For some reason this time at the range it opened up. Not sure why other than it was a clean barrel and it was the first group fired. Did fire one shot down the barrel to get any oil out that may have been in it. (not for grouping) just to "clean out the barrel of any oil.Didnt even shoot at the target. Fired three shots with the Barnes and could tell they were not shooting well. . Quit with them and began firing 5 shot groups with the other bullets. Went back after the other shots were fired finished up the final 2 with the barnes. Still not grouping well. I dont have an answer.
> 
> Been using "sweets" for years.[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> OK guys give me a break been shooting barnes bullets for years and know most of their in's and outs. What I said about the Barnes was I was concerned with the group opening up. It always shot less than an inch. For some reason this time at the range it opened up. Not sure why other than it was a clean barrel and it was the first group fired. Did fire one shot down the barrel to get any oil out that may have been in it. (not for grouping) just to "clean out the barrel of any oil.Didnt even shoot at the target. Fired three shots with the Barnes and could tell they were not shooting well. . Quit with them and began firing 5 shot groups with the other bullets. Went back after the other shots were fired finished up the final 2 with the barnes. Still not grouping well. I dont have an answer.
> 
> Been using "sweets" for years.


 Okay sorry. I was just thinking of obvious issues that Barnes bullets have from time to time. Not trying to step on your toes 

Jim


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jim certainly not offended and appreciate any comments. Didnt mean to sound offended. 

Ernest The 43 gr IMR4895 and 120 Gr Barnes was a worked up established load including seating depth. Always shot well. Somehow yesterday it just didnt work. Tried the same powder and weight with the Noslers except The RL15 was a 1st time load with the Nosler. Also 43 Gr of it. It shot pretty well I thought for 1st try. Here is a Barnes group from last year. 

Best I recall the gun is a 1X9 twist. Its cleaned and put up now or I would check it for sure.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I'm suggesting that, unless you actually work up a load, you can't expect to change bullets and/or change powder and get good results. Sometimes you can, but many times, you can't. 4895 should be faster than RE-15. In the IMR line, often 4064 is closer to Re-15/Varget/2520.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ernest

Guess maybe you missed my response but my barnes load was a worked up load that has worked well for me. Same load I tried yesterday and it went to hell. Not sure why. Also it was IMR4895.RL-15 had not worked well with the Barnes but had some so I tried it with the Nosler and it seemed to work OK for 1st try. 

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Loose stock to action screws? Loose scope?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Pocketfisherman

Same gun and setup same day and Noslers shot pretty good. Just dont think there is any really good answer. Only thing I can think of and it is a stretch is it was a clean barrel. but the last two were not clean barrel but not copper bullets being shot before them. just dont have a clue.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

could it be that the worked up load was grouping well for the environmental conditions at that time? and now the weather is totally different?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

It could be something unexpected like bad powder throws or a bad batch of primers. I'd try it again with same data and see what happens.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

My favorite line from one of my favorite movies: Little Big Man, Old Lodge Skins, after lying down to die, but didn't die, stands up and says:

SOMETIMES THE MAGIC WORKS MY SON, AND SOMETIMES IT DOESN'T.

The real question is what did you do the night before there Charlie?? heh heh.

I have had the exact same thing happen to me often. There is normally nothing wrong with the load, because it has worked too many times in the past. I just chalk it up to my having had a bad day. go back out this weekend, shoot it again, and will probably be just like it always has.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The hotter the temperature the higher the pressure and velocity will be. It can make a big difference making up loads in 90 degree weather then hunting with them in 30 degree weather.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well shot all the different loads the same day and time. Some good groups and some bad. I am gonna say Stuff happens and put it behind be. The 120 Barnes was loaded in the heat of summer. Other stuff a few days ago. Who knows. Going to south Texas in AM to dove hunt. Heck with rifles anyway..

Jammer
heck that was a few days (or nites) ago. 1st thing that goes is your memory and caint remember what the second thing was. Good huntin my friends.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Good luck*

Have a safe trip south still have time to figure you rifle before season


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

If its a youth shooting this gun I'd load 100 of those ballistic tips with the reloader 15 and call it a day. Is that 139 the SST or just spitzer. In my experience the 139 likes to go fast. Groups well only 280 Ackley.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Artys only

Going south to have fun even if it's 50% chance of rain. No problem with rifle it's gonna do the job

Superman70
Youth, hell no Im 77 years old best I recall kick dont bother me but that mite have changed. LOL. 

Check with yall Sunday evening..


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlie I just hope to make it to 77!


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Barnes????*

Our 7-08 likes the 120s, go heavier and I get same results as you have. Barnes just won't stabilize in mine. I have settled in on the nosler 120 bt and have been very happy. That is a great all around cartridge. Mine is a older 700 action with a stainless fluted Octavia barrel in a custom green fiberglass stock. It can hunt anything I ever want to clean and eat, and a few things I don't!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bottoms up

Heck that was easy made it last August 28th. Another virgo virgin..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK boys 

Back from South Texas dove hunt. Full limits for two of us each day..


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Cool deal !*

Not to wet down their ? Nice shootin !ðŸ˜€


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Little mist Friday evening about dark and same Saturday. Nice weather and lot cooler than normal. had a nice weekend. I think my shotgun has a bent barrel. LOL gotta get more ammo.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Recently sighted in a 3-9x40 Nikon on my new Henry .22 mag and the 40 gr. Armscor grouped well, but the 30 gr. Hornady was krap!!! That barrel doesn't like it, so will shoot it short range and eat the cost. Find what your gun likes and stick with it.


----------

